# Round 2 with Tamron 150-600 G1



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 6, 2017)

A few photos so I do apologise!

No.1



DSC_2802 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
No.2



DSC_2673 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
No.3



DSC_2781 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
No.4



DSC_2772 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
No.5



DSC_2496 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
No.6



DSC_2514 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
No.7



DSC_2504 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

Second round with Tamron 150-600 V1 from this week.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice set is that the fulmars in #4


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 6, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Very nice set is that the fulmars in #4



Thanks, yes those are Fulmars.  Apparently in the summer the rock faces will be white with them!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 6, 2017)

If anyone is interested in improving their LR editing skills, I found two very cool youtube videos.  The first video is extremely interesting.

Wildlife Editing: 



Reduce Noise:


----------



## weepete (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like you're getting on with that lens already. They are definatley good fun to shoot with.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 6, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice set is that the fulmars in #4
> ...


Those Fulmars are very pretty i am hoping i will get to see them this summer they do not come to where i am i dont think i think i will have to travel but the ones i would see would be northern Fulmars is that what these Fulmars are do you know?


----------



## Destin (Mar 6, 2017)

Solid work man! Definitely a learning curve to the long lens and birding, but I'm loving it so far. Very rewarding.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2017)

Awesome, you are settling in nicely. Impressive


----------



## BrentC (Mar 6, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> If anyone is interested in improving their LR editing skills, I found two very cool youtube videos.  The first video is extremely interesting.
> 
> Wildlife Editing:
> 
> ...



Thanks for those links.   I am still learning LR and know only the basics.   This will help a lot since I have quite a few under exposed images.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 7, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> > ZombiesniperJr said:
> ...



They are Northern Fulmars and start breeding in May, at the moment the cliffs faces are quite bare with them, but in a month or so time, there will be a sea of white.  According to the RSPB website for Fowlsheugh (Scotland) Puffins and Kittiwake will soon start to appear along with the Razorbills.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 7, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested in improving their LR editing skills, I found two very cool youtube videos.  The first video is extremely interesting.
> ...



No problems, I only found them after I posted my set, I'll need to go back and try those techniques out as I too am still pretty new to Lightroom!


----------



## goooner (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice set, seems like you are getting the hang of that lens.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 7, 2017)

Destin said:


> Solid work man! Definitely a learning curve to the long lens and birding, but I'm loving it so far. Very rewarding.



Cheers! Just practicing as much as possible!



jcdeboever said:


> Awesome, you are settling in nicely. Impressive



Thanks!



zombiesniper said:


> Nice set.



Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 7, 2017)

goooner said:


> Nice set, seems like you are getting the hang of that lens.



Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 7, 2017)

weepete said:


> Looks like you're getting on with that lens already. They are definatley good fun to shoot with.



Just practice and a desire to improve.  Now that I have found Fowlsheugh so close to where I live it will become my go-to practice ground for birds in flight!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 7, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Coull3d said:
> ...


Ok i am hoping to see some puffins and northern gannets this summer when my whole family mom dad sister since we are heading to the east coast in canada


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 7, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you're getting on with that lens already. They are definatley good fun to shoot with.
> ...


Yeah the puffins may take a bit of extra practice as i think that they are fast flyers so where you are are the puffins going to be nesting there?


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 7, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...



From around now until late summer, plan to go up regularly over the next few months for practice and to capture all the species of birds that reside there!  Off to Vancouver in 2 weeks and apparently Stanley park has 5 mating pairs of Bald Eagles!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 7, 2017)

Good Work you are getting on very well with the lens.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 7, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Coull3d said:
> ...


Cool there are lots of cool birds in Vancouver its been years since i was in BC i was to young to be a birder and can not remember anything about BC there are also sometimes golden eagles around vancouver


----------



## weepete (Mar 7, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Yeah the puffins may take a bit of extra practice as i think that they are fast flyers so where you are are the puffins going to be nesting there?



Aye, puffins are fast. Small little beggars too. Even with a 600mm it'll be difficult to get them big enough in the frame and that's if you can get them in the frame at all when they are in flight. I spent half a day in a boat shooting them and didn't get a single decent in flight shot. Thankfully they do land from time to time.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 7, 2017)

Wonderful series.  I am envious of that lens.  I've been wanting either the Sigma or the Tamron for my D7200 but the $ keep scaring me off now that I am in retirement.  But seeing images like these just may make me stock up on kraft dinner and take the plunge.


----------



## Destin (Mar 7, 2017)

Woodsman said:


> But seeing images like these just may make me stock up on kraft dinner and take the plunge.



Just got one. Loving it... you won't regret it. 

Only live once right? Can't take the $ with you 

But then... my financial advisor hates my photography habit so don't listen to me


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 7, 2017)

That first shot is beautiful! Very nice.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 8, 2017)

Woodsman said:


> Wonderful series.  I am envious of that lens.  I've been wanting either the Sigma or the Tamron for my D7200 but the $ keep scaring me off now that I am in retirement.  But seeing images like these just may make me stock up on kraft dinner and take the plunge.



Thanks Woodsman,

I know what you mean, some of the other zoom lens are well over a grand, but I was fortunate enough to get mine for around £700 and on credit


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 8, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That first shot is beautiful! Very nice.



Thanks!


----------

